
Trust is what you should optimize during the Covid-19 pandemic - paraschopra
https://vwo.com/blog/covid-19-and-optimizing-for-trust/
======
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

